# My first TT



## Saffy (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi All from sunny Scotland,

I have just purchased my first TT a black, 2001 225 coupe with 43k on the clock. I am looking to make some mods to it in the near future, the first being an audio upgrade. Can anyone advise on what headunit, speakers, amp etc they would recommend and ideally I would like to install the system myself so any [smiley=gossip.gif] hints & tips would be more than welcome.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome I would check that the cam belt water pump etc have been changed at that age they might not have due to the low milage 
Then take a look here and join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Saffy (Oct 28, 2008)

cambelt and waterpump replaced 2k ago and car is mint, I know it's history from new as I was lucky enough to buy it from a family member who has never taken over 80


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have a look on the events section megameet at knockhill charity event if you've nothing planned for sunday


----------



## Saffy (Oct 28, 2008)

I would love to come to the meet but unfortunately am working just now in Istanbul for the next week  and it is cold an wet here too


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the Forum.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome 8)


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

Saffy said:


> cambelt and waterpump replaced 2k ago


woohoo! you dodged a bullet there mate 

welcome to the forums! [smiley=sweetheart.gif] black, but good luck battling the swirls.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

hi welcome

assume you don't have BOSE?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## Saffy (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome all
I do have a bose with 6 cd changer but one the rear speakers is blown so I would like to fit some new speakers with better sound and possibly and amp, I do not know whether the standard headunit will provide the best sound so would like to know what speakers/amp are recommended and whether I should replace the headunit for a better one.


----------

